# Bildschirm bleibt schwarz - DRAM Refresh



## Korr (22. August 2007)

Hi!

Ich hab ein Problem. Mein Bildschirm bleibt beim booten schwarz.
Ich habe alle Verbindungen überprüft und alles sitzt, wackelt und hat luft.

Beim Start höre ich nun mal 1x kurzen Beep-Ton und ca. 3 Sekunden später
nochmals einen kurzen Beep-Ton.

Laut Beep-Code Tabelle von AMI BIOS' heisst das DRAM Refresh Error.
Ich habe die beiden Ram-Module schon umgesteckt und auch einzeln rausgenommen.
Hilft alles nichts. Ist jetzt nun der RAM defekt oder kann es womöglich auch an
der Hauptplatine liegen? Es ist alles Neuware.

Hauptplatine: ASUS P5LD2 SE/C (Max. 4GB RAM PC-667 Non-ECC)
RAM: 2x 1GB Corsair XMS2 5400 (667 mhz 64mb x 8)

Passt der RAM überhaupt zum mobo? Ich denke schon, nicht?

MfG


----------



## Korr (24. August 2007)

[Push]

Da seit über 24h keiner mir antworten kann oder will, will ich mal die neue Situation
darlegen:

Beim drücken des Power-On Knopfes, gibts nur noch 1-mal einen kurzen Beep-Ton.
Ich habe ein Asus P5LD2 SE/C Motherboard, somit heisst das DRAm Refresh Fehler.

Der Bildschirm bleibt Schwarz. Ich erhalte nur die Meldung, kein Signal (BenQ).

Keiner eine Idee? Wie gesagt, habe ich den RAm schon umgesteckt oder teilweise
herausgenommen. leider hat es nichts gebracht. Muss es nun der RAM sein?

MfG

[/push]


----------



## AndreG (24. August 2007)

Moin,

Schon anderen Ram mal versucht? Wenns eh alles neu ist, tausche ihn halt einfach um und teste dann erneut. Spätestens dann weißt du es.

DDR2 667 ist schon richtig. Schon mal in die Kompatibilitätsliste/Foren geschaut ob er da aufgeführt ist.

Mfg Andre


----------



## PC Heini (24. August 2007)

Monitor schon an anderem PC probiert?
Graka io?
Im Bios Memoryeinstellungen mal ändern. ( Wenn möglich ).
Ansonsten das ganze umtauschen.


----------



## Korr (24. August 2007)

Der Monitor ist in Ordnung. Habe den an einem anderen PC ausgetestet.
Den RAM wollte ich bei meinem Kollegen testen, dessen Hauptplatine nur PC-4200 (533 Mhz)
unterstützt. Darum wollte ich kein Risiko eingehen, dass etwas beschädigt werden könnte.

Ich denke, dass die Grafikkarte auch in Ordnung sein sollte, da die Beeps nicht auf
Graka hinweisen sondern auf RAM. Ausserdem, wie sollte ich sehen, ob die Graka
i.O ist, wenn der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt? Der Lüfter lauft jedenfalls.

Im BIOS kann ich nichts ändern, da ich dort nicht hinkomme (schwarzer Bildschirm).

MfG

EDit: Ich werde mal den RAM umtauschen,...
-> Wo finde ich die Kompabilitäts-Liste?


----------



## AndreG (25. August 2007)

Korr hat gesagt.:


> Der Monitor ist in Ordnung. Habe den an einem anderen PC ausgetestet.
> Den RAM wollte ich bei meinem Kollegen testen, dessen Hauptplatine nur PC-4200 (533 Mhz)
> unterstützt. Darum wollte ich kein Risiko eingehen, dass etwas beschädigt werden könnte.
> -> Wo finde ich die Kompabilitäts-Liste?



Auf den Herstellerseiten.

Dein 667 rennt auch auf dem 533 Board. Die Rams sind Abwärtskompatibel 

Mfg Andre


----------



## Korr (16. Oktober 2007)

*Hi*

Also, ich habe die beiden betreffenden RAM-Module
nun eingeschickt und habe nun neue erhalten (welche funktionieren).

Fakt ist, der PC will und will immer noch nicht starten.
Ich habe jetzt mal verschiedene Teile an / abgeschlossen
und geschaut was passiert. In jedemfall bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz:

Harddisk weggenommen: 1x kurzen Beep Ton
RAM weggenommen: 3x kurz, 3x lang, 3x kurzen Beep Ton
Grafikkarte weggenommen: 2x kurz, 1x langer Beep Ton
Alles korrekt eingesteckt: 1x kurzen Beep Ton, 3 sek später nochmals einen kurzen.

Wo ist das Problem? Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter.
Das Netzteil ist soweit i.O. genau so der Bildschirm.

Konfiguration nochmals:
Intel Core2Duo E6320 2x 1.86 GHz 4MB L2 Cache
Asus P5LD2 SE/C Motherboard
Foxconn GeForce 7600GT 256 MB
Corsair CM2X1024 - 5400C4 (2x 1GB)
Samsung 250 GB Sata HDD
Super Flower 550W SF-500R14A

MfG
-Korr


----------



## AndreG (17. Oktober 2007)

Was sagt das Handbuch zu den Pieptönen?

Mfg Andre


----------



## Korr (17. Oktober 2007)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Was sagt das Handbuch zu den Pieptönen?
> 
> Mfg Andre



Im Handbuch sind die Töne, welche ich erhalte,
nicht aufgelistet (nur 3 sind dort drin!).

Also, die RAM sind ganz neu,
es kann also nur an der Grafikkarte liegen oder
am Motherboard.

Ist es möglich, dass alles funktioniert und das BIOS
auf dem Board defekt ist?

MfG


----------

